# Angeln in der Karibik - bin für jeden Tipp dankbar



## lonesea (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde nächsten Monat dem Winter für eine Woche zum segeln in die Karibik - Martinique + St. Lucia - entfliehen.
Bei der Vorbereitung ist nun die Frage aufgetaucht, ob man dort eine Erlaubnis benötigt oder einfach auf See sich das Abendessen besorgen kann bzw darf?

Ich habe noch keinen Angelschein.

Würde ihn aber gerne machen, da ich vor ein paar Jahren bereits mit einem Freund ab und zu mal Angeln war.

Für Eure Tipps im Voraus schon mal herzlichen Dank.

Petri Heil


----------



## outlaw Jack (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Karibik - bin für jeden Tipp dankbar*

Hi lonesea,

na dann wolln wer mal,

also erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Board. Du hast ein lohnendes und schönes Ziel, speziell der Aspekt das du Segeln und Angeln kannst ist ein Privileg. Gratuliere!

Vielleicht nutzt du die Suchfunktion, Stichwörter wie Karibik, Grenada, Tobago, Trolling, u.s.w sollten dir genug Beiträge mit Informationen liefern.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du eine Pappe brauchst, wer sollte euch kontollieren und warum und wozu !?

Klick dich vielleicht mal hier in der Rubrik runter, da findest du auch ein paar Themen die Interessant sein könnten.

Hast du bereits Angelgerät, Köder, u.s.w.

Gruß, Outlaw Jack


----------



## lonesea (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Karibik - bin für jeden Tipp dankbar*

Hallo Jack,

danke Dir für die Antwort.

Momentan habe ich noch nicht das nötige Material...
aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.... hoffe ich zumindest.

Dann werde ich mich mal durch 100e von Beiträgen lesen müssen 

Petri Heil

Jürgen


----------

